# FIN_WAIT_2:FIN_WAIT_2 - Normal?



## Anon (Oct 5, 2011)

I see 
	
	



```
FIN_WAIT_2:FIN_WAIT_2
```
 a lot in pftop, my users don't report any issues, so I am wondering if this matters?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2011)

This is entirely normal on web servers, where http requests are slowly timed out so they can be reused if the same IP address reconnects.


----------



## Anon (Oct 6, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This is entirely normal on web servers, where http requests are slowly timed out so they can be reused if the same IP address reconnects.



Awesome! Thanks, DutchDaemon.


----------

